# Disappearing Bookmarks



## Pilgrim (Dec 18, 2005)

All my bookmarks have disappeared in Firefox. This was just after I defragged my hard drive (I'm using the ancient Win. 98). The bookmark files are still there when I look in the program files. The shortcuts I had in the "bookmark toolbar" have also disappeared. 

Anybody know how fix this?


----------



## blhowes (Dec 18, 2005)

Chris,
You might try using the File > Import command. I've used that to import my IE bookmarks, so maybe it'll do the trick for you with the Firefox bookmarks.
Bob


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> Chris,
> You might try using the File > Import command. I've used that to import my IE bookmarks, so maybe it'll do the trick for you with the Firefox bookmarks.
> Bob



Apparently this is some kind of bug with Firefox 1.5. If I don't find a solution quick or if they don't fix it quick I will probably try to revert back to 1.07 or maybe even another browser, although I really don't want to go back to IE since I've been using Firefox for about a year now. Now all of my search engines are gone too. Basically, the settings aren't being saved when I shut down. 

I tried importing but I couldn't. I copied the destination (C:\, etc) from the backup file, but it said invalid file name.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 18, 2005)

when I look in the Mozilla forums, etc people keep talking about "profiles" but I checked and only have one profile, so that's not the problem


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 18, 2005)

I was finally able to import my bookmarks from my backup file, but if this keeps happening I'll give Opera a try. 

Now I've got to try to get the extensions, engines and bookmark toolbar straightened out


----------

